# Neue Abzockertechnik



## Anonymous (25 September 2002)

Da kann einem wirklich nur noch übel werden :-(
Schaut mal was der WDR da schreibt!  :evil: 

http://www.wdr.de/themen/computer/schiebwoche/index_3902.jhtml


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2002)

soweit ich weiss, muß man wenigstens die Rautetaste an seinem Telefon drücken

ich denke nicht, daß einem alleine durch das Abnehmen des Hörers was passieren kann

Oder man wird vorher gefragt, ob man den Dienst kennt.

also ich dneke wirklich, da wird angesagt was das kostet wenn es seriös ist..

und wenns unseriös ist, muss man immerhin noch die Rautetaste drücken


----------



## Heiko (25 September 2002)

Jaja. Ich berichte und zwei Monate später steckt der Heise-Verlag die Lorbeeren ein...


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2002)

Heisst das nun.
ich bekomme einen Anruf von einer neuen Bekanntschaft die ich noch nicht richtig kenne, z.B eine Bekannte aus dem Internet.
wir unterhalten und 2 Stunden...

und das kann dann abzocke sein weil das 0190 Gebühren kostet?

wem darf ich dann überhaupt noch vertrauen?

dann darf ich ja nie wieder mit jemand laneg telefonieren, den ich erst kennengelernt habe


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2002)

@Heiko 
 :tröst:


----------



## Heiko (26 September 2002)

Soll ich Dich mal anrufen


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2002)

hm mir ist nicht nach scherzen zumute............

ich finde das schrecklich .........


diese neuste Form der Abzocke........


----------



## technofreak (27 September 2002)

siehe:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=620&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15

wenn man in einer Welt der legalisierten Abzocke (zumindest in Deutschland)
lebt und die verantwortlichen Berufspolitiker zu dumm sind oder möglicherweise
auch Lobbyarbeit leisten,anstatt den Bürger gemäß ihres gesetzlichen Auftrages vor Schaden
 zu schützen  bleibt dem Normalverbraucher nur übrig, sein Mißtrauen
 immer wach zu halten  und sich durch Informationen aber auch durch eigene Abwehrstrategien  sich so weit wie möglich
 gegen Abzockversuche zu schützen.

Das ist traurig , aber zur Zeit bittere Realität. 

Daher sind Foren wie dieses, als eine der wichtigsten Informationsqellen, 
extrem wichtig und Heiko und seinen Mitstreitern gilt daher Dank für seine Arbeit und Einsatz.


----------



## sascha (27 September 2002)

hallo,

nachdem dieses thema hier nun auch wellen schlägt (wie gesagt zwei monate nach der erstveröffentlichung von heiko, der das thema sicherlich bewusst - und meiner meinung nach auch zu recht - nicht so groß gespielt hat), hier ein paar ergänzende infos. grundlage ist ein ausführliches gespräch mit der unternehmenssprecherin von promt, das ich für dialerschutz.de geführt habe. 

nach aussagen von prompt ist ein missbrauch dieser rückrufe eigentlich so gut wie unmöglich, denn

1. kann ein unseriöser anbieter nicht einfach über die 0800-nummer anrufen und um rückruf auf eine x-beliebige nummer bitten. es sei nur ein rückruf auf diejenige nummer möglich, mit der man den rückruf auch angefordert hat. auf deutsch: wenn du die nummer 089/123456 hast und bei prompt um rückruf bittest, kommt dieser rückruf auch tatsächlich nur auf die nummer 089/123456, aber auf keine andere.

2. ist es laut prompt nicht so, dass sie jemanden rückrufen und sofort 0190-gebühren abgerechnet werden. vielmehr komme zunächst eine bandansage, bei der du gefragt wirst, ob du den kostenpflichtigen service in anspruch nehmen willst. erst wenn du das mit einem bestimmten tastendruck auf deinem telefon bestätigst, beginnt die gebührenabrechnung. darum sei auch das beispiel mit dem rückruf auf einen anrufbeantworter blödsinn, meint prompt. da würdest du nur die bandansage hören, erhöhte gebühren fielen aber nicht an.

3. prompt will demnächst eine sperre bei sich einrichten, d.h. du kannst dort kostenlos deine nummer für diese rückrufdienste von vorneherein sperren lassen. angeblich hat man bereits versucht, bei der telekom in erfahrung zu bringen, welche leute ihren anschluss für servicedienste gesperrt haben, um diese automatisch auch für die rückrufdienste zu sperren. die auskundt darüber sei von der telekom aber aus datenschutzgründen verweigert worden.

4. ob der im C't-bericht geschilderte fall von est24 sich tatsächlich so zugetragen hat und wie das passieren kann, dazu wird prompt - hoffe ich -am montag bei uns stellung nehmen. ebenfalls soll dann noch geklärt werden, ob und wie sichergestellt ist, dass ein angerufener auch tatsächlich über die anfallenden kosten informiert wird.

cu,

sascha


----------



## Heiko (29 September 2002)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> auf deutsch: wenn du die nummer 089/123456 hast und bei prompt um rückruf bittest, kommt dieser rückruf auch tatsächlich nur auf die nummer 089/123456, aber auf keine andere.


Das kann ich für den von mir getesteten Rückrufdienst definitiv verneinen. Wenn man will, kann man da die Nummer ändern. Zumindest gibts die Option bei der Ansage ("Willst Du die Nummer ändern, so drücke bitte die ...").


----------



## sascha (30 September 2002)

danke für den hinweis. ich wollte am montag sowieso nochmal mit prompt sprechen. da sind doch noch einige fragen offen...


----------



## Heiko (30 September 2002)

Der Dienst wurde aber nicht von prompt angeboten. Insofern sehe ich die Aussagen von prompt nur relativ zu deren Dienst. Bei der DTAG gabs auch nie 0190-Nummern über ca. EUR 4,- pro Minute - das als allgemein verbindlich anzunehmen wäre fatal gewesen. (nur so als Beispiel)


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2002)

@Heiko

und hast du dich auch zurückrufen lassen?

kam bei dem Rückruf eine Bandansage wo du ausdrücklich auf die Kosten hingewisen wurdest und musstest du eine Taste zur Bestätigung drücken?


----------



## Heiko (2 Oktober 2002)

Na logisch hab ich mich zurückrufen lassen.
Beim Rückruf kam eine Frage, ob man den Dienst kennt. Wenn nicht, solle man eine Taste drücken. Das tat ich und ich kam zu dem Hinweis, von wem das angeboten wird und was das kosten soll. Dann hab ich aufgelegt.
Ergebnis: nichts auf der Rechnung.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2002)

die Frage ist: wieviele Anbieter bieten so was schon an?
also promt und den Anbieter den du gesagt hast Heiko......


----------



## Heiko (3 Oktober 2002)

Ich vermute mal annähernd alle, die auch 0190-Nummern anbieten.


----------



## Devilfrank (3 Oktober 2002)

Die entscheidende Frage dabei ist für mich: Was passiert, wenn mein Anrufbeantworter rangeht? Es kömmt der Spruch "...sprechen Sie nach dem Piep - Piiiieeep." Wird dieser Ton als Steuerton ausgewertet und mein Anrufspeicher zu 0190-Kosten vollgestöhnt?


Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2002)

ich habe ne Frage die stelle ich nun auch mal hier:


es passiert ja oft, daß sich jemand verwählt.
lso meine ganz konkrete Frage:

ich bekomme einen Anruf, Telefon bimmelt, nehme den Hörer ab, der andere legt sofort auf (weil z.B verwählt).Kann das schon Abzocke sein?

Also bis zum heutigen Tag doch wohl nicht oder?????


----------



## Heiko (10 Oktober 2002)

Nach Aussage der Telefongesellschaften: nein.

Ich weiß aber nicht obs nicht schon jemand probiert hat...


----------



## Devilfrank (10 Oktober 2002)

Was ist jetzt mit meinem Anrufbeantworter???


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2002)

@Devil Frank

Tja mit dem AB das weiss ich auch net


@alle anderen

ich habe meine Rufnummer unterdrückt  d.h. sie wird nicht beim andreren angezeigt. Hat denn der andere trotzdem die Möglichkeit die Nummer zu bekommen?

Also wenn ich so en 0800 und die bekommen dann ja meine Nummer automatisch.... geht das auch wenn meien Nummer unterdrückt ist?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2002)

also nehmen wir mal das Beispiel:

ich rufe bei der DTAG an bei so ner Hotline und schon beim ersten Satz merke ich die Hotlinerin ist inkompetent und ichlege auf...

meine Nummer wird nicht angezeigt d.h. ist unterdrückt...

kann die Hotlinefrau dnan trotzdem meine Rufnummer rauskriegen?


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Oktober 2002)

Ja natürlich. Schliesslich rufst Du da bei der Telekom an.


Gruss Frank


----------

